# wheelie damage?



## Firestorm450 (Jun 26, 2006)

I just got back from nevada a few days ago and that gave me a bunch of cash, which i bought a 2007 stumpjumper comp with. I absolutely love this bike, it makes large landings (for me) very smooth and soft. well today i was practicing clearing bricks to simulate logs. i can jump the bike over a wall about 8-10 inches. later i tried wheelies. but i remember that a few years ago i tried it on my target brand bike and bent the wheels terribly. is it possible to bend the wheels from doing wheelies on my bike? take into account that sometimes i will fall, and the bike will hit the ground at an angle which puts twist stress on the axles/wheel. 
can i bend the wheelsets on my bike by doing this? can this cause any other damage, other than to myself?

thank you
James Duffy


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

James/Firestorm450,

First thing you need to remember is that with a Target brand bike, like any chain store brand bike, chances are that the wheels aren't very strong and it may not have been put together all that well to start with.

Yes, it is possible to damage wheels doing wheelies and taking falls; however, it is less likely on a bike truly designed to take the abuse of off-road riding (such as your new stumpy). The wheelsets on your Stumpy are considerably more capable that what you had before and were likely far better built and trued before the bike got to you. So, although not impossible, bending wheels doing wheelies on your new bike should be exceptionally rare unless you're 350lbs+ and even then it won't be easy.

Any time that the bike is laid over on the ground (depending on the side) it is possible to scrape up the handlebar ends, derailleur (normally the rear one) pedals and any thing else that sticks out.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Firestorm450 said:


> Is it possible to bend the wheels from doing wheelies on my bike? take into account that sometimes i will fall, and the bike will hit the ground at an angle which puts twist stress on the axles/wheel.
> can i bend the wheelsets on my bike by doing this? can this cause any other damage, other than to myself?
> 
> thank you
> James Duffy


James,

Landing the way you describe is not good for any wheel. Even good wheels can get taco'd when not used properly. Learn not to land that way instead of just thinking that you need a wheel that will take that kind of abuse. And that is abuse.

That being said, your new Stumpy should be pretty tough and much tougher than your Target brand bike.

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## CL1V3 (Aug 31, 2006)

It is great to do wheelies...i love to do wheelies too...but even i hv learned that if i am gonna be landing awkwardly it definately is gona damage my bike...Fallin too will obviously happen at first...later u will get the hang of it...i can now wheelie nearly 90 degrees...its real fun...i also love controling the bike without movin it...its al abt balance there...im at present tryin out stoppie's...its not that easy since i dnt hv great brakes...but im still tryin...plus my friend does stoppie's on my bike soo easily...he tells me dat the brakes dnt mk dat much of a difference...& its abt the posture, skill & technique..hp i learn it soon too...i love doin wheelie's & stoppie's on my motorbike...its awesome doin such stuff...but im alwys safe...


----------



## hamilton5 (Jul 31, 2006)

I do wheelies all the time and havent messed up my front rim. I broke a spoke on my back wheel the other day landing an endo hard :\


----------



## Luddite_b1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yesterday I was doing wheelies also, bike came up too fast, went sideways and I stepped on the rear wheel and tacoed it...dumb, dumb, dumb...


----------

